# Wie erreiche ich eine pcanywhere Fernwartung hinter DSL-Router?



## Sebulba (21. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Würde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand hier weiterhelfen könnte, denn irgendwo stecke ich gerade fest - Denkfehler oder Wissenslücke?

Zu meiner Situation:

Ich habe einen PC zu Hause, den ich quasi als Fileserver benutze (normales Win2000 drauf).
Zusätzlich habe ich zwei Notebooks (Win XP Pro).
Alles ist miteinander verbunden über einen Wireless LAN Router.
Dieser Router übernimmt auch die Einwahl ins Internet über ein internes DSL-Modem (PPPOE). Sprich: Kommt eine Anforderung von einem der PCs übers LAN, dann wählt sich der Router ein.
Allen PCs habe ich feste IP-Adressen vergeben, diese Konstellation läuft auch schon längere Zeit sehr stabil und gut.

Nun muss ich aber, wenn ich auf Reisen bin, öfter auf meinen Fileserver-PC zugreifen, und das möchte ich mit pcanywhere machen. (Denn ab und an muss ich auch lokale Programme ausführen). Ich habe darum auf dem Fileserver-PC den Host und auf einem Notebook den Remote installiert (PCA 11). 
Gleichzeitig habe ich mich bei DYNDNS.org registriert, damit ich per IP auf meinen PC zugreifen kann.
Die Ports für PCA (5631 für TCP und 5632 für UDP) habe ich als virtuelle Server im Router eingetragen.
Da mein Router keine Aktualisierung bei DYNDNS kann, nutze ich das Tool DYNDNS-Updater, das auf dem Server-PC als Dienst läuft.

Und hier fängt mein Problem an, bzw. mein Gehirn-Hänger:

Beim pcanywhere-remote kann ich ja statt ner IP die  meinname.dyndns.de eingeben. NUR: Das Tool DYNDNS-Updater aktualisiert ja nur die IP meines Servers, sprich die 192.168.0.10 im lokalen Netz - es kann ja nicht die IP auslesen, die mein DSL-Router vom ISP zugewiesen bekommen hat!
Also wie komme ich jetzt auf meinen Server drauf?

Um es mal mit den Worten einer Prinzessin von Alderaan auszudrücken:
Bitte helft mir, Ihr seid meine letzte Hoffnung!

Liebe Grüße,
Sebulba


----------



## Maximodo (21. Mai 2004)

Doch es gibt DynDns Tools die deine externe IP ermitteln können auch wenn du hinter einem Router sitzt  geh auf die DynDns Seite und lade dir mal einen anderen Client runter. Hast du mal geschaut ob man die DynDns nicht direkt in den Router eingeben kann ist bei vielen neuen zu machen 
"Hab eben mal DirectUpdate probiert nur installiert ohne was einzustellen hat die IP sofort gefunden"


----------



## Sebulba (21. Mai 2004)

Hi Maximodo,

danke für Deine schnelle Antwort und den Tipp.
Sobald ich zu Hause bin, versuche ich es mal mit DirectUpdate.

Nee, kann man wirklich nicht in meinem Router eingeben. Mal gucken, ob es da eine neue Firmware gibt.

Gruß,
Sebulba


----------



## Sebulba (22. Mai 2004)

*Danke!*

Hi Maximodo!

Herzlichen Dank für den Denkanstoß! Ich habe Directupdate installiert, und es hat tatsächlich die vom ISP zugewiesene IP identifiziert und bei DYNDNS aktualisiert.
Der Zugriff durch meinen Router hat jetzt auch funktioniert. Habe mir gleich die Lizenz geholt.

Super, man braucht wirklich nur das richtige Tool, danke nochmal!

Gruß,
Sebulba


----------



## katen (4. September 2004)

*Lösungsweg und Frage*

Hallo,

ich habe den Router einer Firma, mit der zusammenarbeite, mir genauer angeschaut. Dort soll auch die Fernwartung eingerichtet werden. Im Router habe ich nun die Möglichkeit der Portweiterleitung gefunden und ausprobiert (eine bestimmte Portanfrage wird immer an einer bestimmten IP weitergeleitet). Es funktioniert. Ich denke, dass ist die Lösung die du auch hast. Der Arbeitsplatz hat eine dynamische Adresse (i.d.R. bekommt auch jeder Rechner dieselbe IP wieder, aber nicht immer). Ich habe diese dynamische lokale IP zur Weiterleitung der Portanfrage genutzt, alles ok. Nun habe ich die IP fest vergeben und der Teldat Router 830 hat die Daten nicht mehr weitergeleitet. Die LAN-Einstellungen ließen nur dynamisch oder nicht dynamisch zu. Komplett auf dynamisch kann ich nicht umstellen, da ein Notebook immer in Hotels und anderen Firmen auf dynamischer Adressenvergabe angewiesen ist. Übrigens, mein eigener Router unterstützt diese Funktion nicht (wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal). 
Vielleicht hast du doch eine andere Lösung und ich kann daraus lernen.

Der Link
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials157979.html

Danke für die Mühe.
Grüße
Karsten


----------

